# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Yılansız kalan köyü fareler istila etti

## anau

*Yılansız kalan köyü fareler istila etti**Ödemiş'in Yılanlı köyünde çiftçilerin kullandığı tarım ilaçları çevredeki yılanları öldürünce meydan tarla farelerine kaldı. Köylüler topluca fare avına çıkıyorA+*_

NAZİF HARUPÇU (ÖDEMİŞ)

Ödemiş'in Birgi beldesine bağlı Yılanlı köyüne adını veren yılanlar, zirai ürünlere atılan tarım ilaçları nedeniyle yok olunca ekili alanlar ve evlerdeki ambarlar, tarla farelerinin istilasına uğradı.
Binlerce fare, Yılanlı köyünün yanı sıra 5 kilometre mesafedeki Kemer ve Hacıhasan köylerini de bastı, sadece ürünlere değil, vatandaşların evlerdeki yiyeceklerine de ortak çıktı.
Köylüler tarla farelerinin istilasından korunmak için topluca fare avına çıkarken, Ödemiş Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Müdürlüğü yetkilileri de köyde doğal yöntemlerle zirai mücadele için çalışma başlattı. İlçeye 25 kilometre uzaklıktaki bin 120 metre rakımlı yaylada yaşayan ve geçimlerini kestane, ceviz, erik, vişne, kiraz, fasulye ve barbunya yetiştiriciliğiyle sağlayan Yılanlı köyünün muhtarı Sami Girgin, "Zirai mücadele kapsamında arazilerde yapılan ilaçlamalar tarla farelerinin artmasına neden oldu. Geçen yıl 600 kilo zehirli yemleri tarla farelerinin yuvalarına döktük ama yararı olmadı. Sadece birkaç fare öldü. Çünkü, insan elinin değdiğini anlayan fareler ilaçlı yemi yemiyor. Bunlar zeki hayvanlar, öncü farelerin yemden sonra öldüklerini fark edince kalanlar yemiyor. Tarla fareleri ile doğal mücadele ancak yılanlarla mümkün. Ama tarlalarımızda yılan da kalmadı. Zirai ilaçlar onları yok etti. Şimdi köyümüzün farelerden kurtulması için yılan arıyoruz" dedi.

ŞAHİN AVI YASAK
Yılanlı köyündeki fare istilasının Hacıhasan köyü ile birlikte kendi köylerine de sıçradığını söyleyen Kemer Köyü Muhtarı Ahmet Kaptan, "Bu farelerden bıktık, usandık. Bu nedenle av sezonunda sansar, tilki, yılan ve özellikle de şahin avlanmasını yasakladık. Çünkü bu hayvanlar fare yiyerek besleniyor. Fareler O kadar çok fazla ki, metrekarede 100 tane bile fare oluyor" diye konuştu.

Köylüler ne yapacağını şaşırdı
Yılanlı köyünden İsmail Ünalmış, her yerde fare görmekten bıktığını belirterek, "Tarla fareleri cirit atıyor. Geçimimizi sağladığımız kestane, elma, vişne gibi meyve ağaçlarının kabuklarını bile kemiriyorlar" dedi. Kemer köyünden Mehmet Kaptan, "Son iki yıldır Bozdağ'ın yamacında yer alan Kemer, Yılanlı, Hacıhasan köylerini tarla fareleri istila etti. Zehirli yemle mücadelenin faydası olmadı. Tarla fareleri neyi buldularsa yiyorlar" diye konuştu. Ödemiş İlçe Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Müdürü İbrahim Altıntaş da, "Mücadelede en etkili yöntem zehirli yem kullanılmasıdır. Ancak uygulama hatası varsa fareler bunu yemez. Zehirli yeme insan kokusu sinerse hayvan bunu anlar. Bu yemlerin el değmeden atılması gerekir" dedi. 

_

----------


## anau

ÇEVRE ve EKOLOJİ  Ekolojinin temel kurallarıDiğer bilim dalları gibi ekolojinin de pek çok kuralları, ilkeleri vardır. Ancak biz burada, teknik eserlerde yer alan kurallardan çok, güncel sorunlara ışık tutacak olan genel kuralları ele alacağız. Yani, bir anlamda popüler ekolojinin kurallarından söz edeceğiz. Bu arada teknik eserlerin anlatım dilinden de uzak durmaya çalışacağız.
Ekolojinin temel öğretileri nelerdir? Bu öğretileri on kural şeklinde özetleyelim:
*1) Doğanın Bütünlüğü ilkesi:*
Bitkisiyle, hayvanıyla, dağıyla, taşıyla, insanıyla doğa bir bütün, doğada her şey birbirine bağlıdır. Ekologların 'besin zinciri' olarak adlandırdıkları olay; yani canlılar arasındaki beslenme ilişkilerinin bir zincirin halkaları şeklinde gösterilmesi, doğadaki canlıların birbirlerine bağımlılığını vurgular. Örneğin yılan-fare ilişkisi, doğada belli bir denge içindedir, insan bilerek veya bilmeyerek bu canlı zincirin bir halkası olan yılanları yok ettiği zaman, bu dengeyi bozmuş, zincirin öteki halkalarını da etkilemiş oluyor. Hiç hesapta olmadığı halde, fareler artıp, ekinlere zarar vererek, insana doğanın bütünlüğünü hatırlatıyorlar.
Doğadaki ilişkiler, besin zincirleri ile bitiyor mu? Elbette hayır. Örneğin bir barajın sağlıklı çalışıp çalışmaması barajı tıkayan sedimanlara; sedimanlar erozyona; erozyon ise bölgedeki bitki örtüsünün sağlıklı olup olmamasına bağlıdır, işte bu nedenle bir baraj projesinde yapılacak ilk ve en önemli yatırım, barajın havzasmın ağaçlandırılması olmalıdır. Ekoloji bilen biri için baraj bilmecesi gerçekten çok kolay bir bilmece. Ekoloji bilmeyen ise şaşacak, kendi kendine söylenecektir: "Yahu, deli mi bu insanlar? Biz baraj yapıp kalkınma derdindeyiz, bazı hülyacılar ise orman sevdasındalar!"
*2) Doğanın Sınırlılığı ilkesi:*
Dünyanın yuvarlak olduğunu yüzyıllardır biliriz de, dünyanın sınırlı olduğu bilinci ancak yeni yeni gelişmekte. Kimilerine göre, ilk astronotlarla kozmonotların uzaydan çektikleri resim-lere borçluyuz kısmen bu bilinci, işte dünya: Sonsuz ve cansız uzayda bir minik canlı nokta. Hani yaşanmaz hale gelirsek, çıkınımızı toplayıp kaçacak yer yok. Oysa atalarımız için böyle bir sorun yoktu. Orta Asya çölleşti mi? Topla çadırları, göç Anadolu'ya. O devirlerde insanoğlunun düşüncesindeki dünya kocaman, neredeyse uçsuz bucaksızdı. Ama şimdi gidecek yer kalmadı. Anadolu da çoraklaşıp, insanını doyuramaz olsa, kalkıp Almanya'ya da gidilemiyor artık. Zaten Almanlar da kendilerine gidecek yer arıyorlar. Almanya'nın başlıca orman varlığı, meşhur Kara Ormanlar, sanayi zehri asit yağmurundan bölge bölge ölmekte.
Doğanın sınırlılığı, ekologların uzun yıllardır çok iyi bildikleri bir ilke. Deney tüpündeki mikroorganizmaların sayılarının artışı çalışmalarına, adalara salıverilen geyikler, koyunlar üzerinde yapılan gözlemlere dayanıyor. Daha güncel olarak, Bangladeş ve Etiyopya'daki nüfus fazlasının, bir-iki yılda bir başgösteren kıtlıklarla kırılması, ekoloji açısından bu ülkelerde nüfusun doğanın sınırlarını zorladığını gösteriyor. Doğanın sınırlılığı ilkesi yalnızca nüfus sorunlarıyla değil, sanayileşme ve kirlenme sorunlarında da karşımıza çıkıyor. Örneğin, İzmir Körfezi ile İzmit Körfezi'nin belirli bir taşıma güçleri var. Sanayi kirlenmesinde bu sınır aşıldı mı, körfez kendi kendini temizleyemez oluyor.
*3) Doğanın Özdenetimi îlkesi:*
Ekoloji konusuna sistembilim (sibernetik) açısından yaklaşan uzmanlar, doğayı ekolojik bir sistem (ya da eko-sistem) olarak görürler. Birinci ilke, doğanın bütünlüğünden sözediyordu. Bu üçüncü ilke, bu bütünlüğün tanımım yapıyor; belli bir alanda yaşayan ve birbirleriyle etkileşim içinde olan her türlü canlı ile bunların cansız çevrelerinin oluşturduğu bir bütündür bu ekosistem denen şey.
Sibernetikçiler "sistem" deyince, akıllanna hemen bu sistemin işleyişi, özellikle bu sistemi denetleyen güçler gelir. Diyelim ki, Kapıdağ'da domuzlar meydanı boş bularak artmış. Bu artış hep devam etmez ya, elbet bir sınırı olacak. Bu sınır, ya yırtıcı hayvanlar, ya da avcılar tarafından getirilecek. Yahut domuzun yaşam alanı dar gelmeye başlayacak, uygun yiyecek tükenecek. Domuzlar arasında saldırganlık başgösterecek, hastalık salgını çıkıp, sayıları azalacak. Genel bir kural olarak, artan canlının nüfusu, sistemin sınırlarım zorlamaya başlayınca, bazı etkenler devreye girip nüfusu aşağı çekiyor. Özdenetim ya da doğanın dengesi olarak bilinen durum, işte böyle etkenlerin ortaya çıkmasıyla gerçekleşiyor.
Örneğin, bir ülkenin nüfusu devamlı artıyorsa, temelde iki seçenek mevcuttur: Ya doğanın sınırları zorlanmadan önce, bugün örneğin Çin'de yapıldığı gibi, nüfus planlaması ve diğer önlemlerle artışın önü alınacak. Ya da nüfus sınırı aşıp halk fakir ve aç kalınca nüfus kendiliğinden düşecektir. Bunun da örnekleri bugün Etiyopya'da ve Bangladeş'te yaşanıyor.
*4) Doğanın Çeşitliliği ya da "Çeşitlilikte Keramet Vardır" îlkesi:*
Doğanın bütünsellik, özdenetim gibi temel özelliklerinden biri de, canlılar arasında görülen çeşitliliktir. Bir tahmine göre, doğada on ile otuz milyon kadar tür, bu türlerin de buğday bilmecesinde gördüğümüz gibi ayrıca çeşitleri vardır. Buğdayın bir sürü çeşidinin bize bir yararı var mı? Önceden kestirmek güç, ama bilmecede gördüğümüz gibi, bu çeşitlerin taşıdığı hastalığa dayanıklılık gibi türlü genetik özellikler, gelecek yılların tarımcılığı için bir çeşit sigorta görevi yapar. Genelde, bitki olsun, kuş olsun doğadaki canlıların çeşitliliğini kendi çıkarımız için korumamız gerektiğini öğretir ekoloji.
Çeşitlilik ilkesinin bir de şu yönü var: Çevre sorunlanna tek tek değil de birçok çözüm düşünmek, devamlı alternatif yaklaşımlar aramak, atılan adımın doğru çıkmadığı hallerde büyük zararları önlüyor. Çeşitliliğe ağırlık vermek toplumlar için uzun vadede sigorta oluyor. Örneğin, tüm enerji kullanımım petrole bağlamış bir ülke, petrol tükenmeye yüz tu-tunca ya da pahalılaşınca krize düşüyor. Oysa, petrolün yanında kömür, güneş, rüzgar, su ve biyomas enerjisi üreten bir ekonomi, kriz tehlikesin! büyük ölçüde sigortalamış oluyor. Yani, çok yönlü ve çeşitli bir enerji politikası, riski bölerek azaltıyor.
*5) Doğada Hiçbir Şey Yok Olmaz, ya da "Doğa Sihirbaz Değildir" ilkesi:*
Atalım çöpleri denize, su alıp götürsün. Sanayi atıklarım Sakarya Neh-ri'ne boşaltalım, uzaklaştırır, kurtuluruz. Linyit yakan santralin bacasını çok uzun yap ki dumanı çok yukarılara dağılsın, hava kirliliği olmasın. Nükleer enerji santralı artığım derinlere göm, basma dert açmasın. Hep tanıdık şeyler mi? Dünyanın değişik yerlerinden ağızbirliğiyle yükselen bu cümleleri dinleyen bir uzaylı herhalde bizi şöyle yanıtlardı: "O sizin hüsn-ü kuruntunuz!" Bu yaygın kanıların temeli eskilere, dünyayı uçsuz bucaksız gördüğümüz devirlere dayanıyor belki. Gerçi çöplerimiz ve atık sularımız miktarca az, nitelikleri bakımından doğaya uygun ve-de az zararlı maddeler olduğu sürece fazla bir sorun çıkmıyordu. Ancak, günümüzün sanayi toplumunda bu durum çok değişik.
Ta Çernobil'deki patlamanın çay ürünümüzü etkilemesi hesabı, doğaya salıverilen hiçbir madde yok olmaz. Aynı haliyle, ya da şekil değiş-tirerek olmadık yerlerde karşımıza çıkar. Tarım ilaçları gibi, insan yapışı (sentetik), ayrışmaya dayanıklı, tehlikeli ve zehirli maddeler, örneğin Antarktika'nın penguenlerinin dokularına varıncaya kadar tüm canlıların içine işlemiştir, îngiliz araştırmacıları 1960'ta penguenlerde DDT buldukları zaman tüm dünya şaşkınlığa uğramıştı: Nasıl olurdu? Bu kimyasal madde yalnızca on beş yıldır kullanılmaktaydı ve kimse buzlarla kaplı Antarktika'da DDT kullanmamıştı. Oysa, Çernobil'in meşum bulutları hesabı, ayrışmaya dayanıklı tüm sentetik kimyasallar bulutlarla, rüzgarla, yağmurla, deniz akıntılarıyla dünyanın en ücra köşelerine taşınmaktaydı.
Bu ilkenin temeli, fizik ve kimya derslerinde öğrendiğimiz Birinci Termodinamik Kanunu'dur. Ortamda var olan madde ve enerji, bir şekilden ötekine dönüşebilir, ama yok edilemez. Enerji ve maddenin sakı-mı olarak da bilinen bu ilkeye göre, enerji ve madde hiçbir yolla yok olmaz. Seyrelip dağılmağı için termik santralin bacasından atmosfere bırakılan kükürt dioksit, Çukurova'da kullanıldıktan sonra Seyhan Nehri'ne karışıp Akdeniz'e ulaşan tarım ilacı, ortamdan kaybolmuş değlidir. Er-geç ekosistemin bir yerinde ortaya çıkacak, ya Bodrum'un çam ormanlarım öldürecek; ya da Adana'nın balığım zehirleyecektir.
*6) Doğaya Karşı Elde Edilen Her Başarının Bir de Bedeli Vardır ya da "Bedelsiz Yarar Olmaz" îlkesi:*
Aslında bu ilkenin de dayanağı. İkinci Termodinamik Kanunu'dur. Bu kanuna göre, her enerji dönüşümünde enerjinin bir kısmı iş yapamayacak kadar, yani işe yaramayacak kadar dağınık bir şekle girer. Önce bu kanunun doğada uygulanmasına bir örnek vere-lim. Dünyada bitki, hayvan her canlının besini güneşten gelir. Tüm besin üretimi güneş enerjisinin bitki üretimine, bitki üretiminin hayvan üreti-mine dönüşmesiyle olur. Yani, güneş enerjisi şekil değiştirerek, değişik kılıklara girerek canlılar tarafından kullanılır. Hayvanlar bitkileri yedikleri zaman, bitkideki tüm enerjiyi kazanmış olmazlar. Bitki enerjisi hayvan enerjisine dönüşürken, bu enerjinin yalnız % 10'u elimizde kalır. Gerisi bu % 10'luk kazanç için ödenilen "bedel"dir; metabolik harcamalar sonucu çıkan ısı olarak çevreye dağılır. Örneğin, tane yemle sığır yetiştirilen ülkelerde, hayvanların beslendiği 100 kalori değerindeki tahıldan sadece 10 kalori değerinde et elde edilir. Bu nedenle, et bir lükstür ve ancak nüfusunu sınırın altında dengeleyebilmiş ülkelerde yaygın şekilde besin maddesi olarak kullanılır. Dikkat edilirse, Çin, Hindistan gibi en kalabalık ülkelerde halk fazla et yemez, daha doğrusu yiyemez.
Ekolojide bu ilkenin daha geniş çapta uygulamaları da mevcuttur. Doğada hiçbir şey bedava değildir. Her kazancın bir bedeli vardır. Önceleri tarım üretiminde artışı sağlayan DDT'nin önemli zararları da vardır. Yer ve teknoloji seçimi kötü planlanmış, baştan kara çalışan fabrikaların, termik ve nükleer santralların, şüphesiz yararları yanında, önemli toplumsal ve çevresel maliyetleri bulunduğunu da akılda tutmak gerekir.
*7) Doğanın Geri Tepmesi îlkesi:*
Burada "tepme" sözcüğünü, katır tep-mesi gibi değil, tepki anlamında kullanıyoruz. Fizikte bilinen, her etkinin bir tepkisi olması kuralı, ekolojide de geçerlidir. Doğada bedelsiz yarar olamayacağı gibi, bazı durumlarda "Dimyat'a pirince giderken evde-ki bulgurdan olmak" ihtimali de mevcuttur. Yukandaki DDT bilmece-mizde, doğaya karşı kazanılan bir zafer, bir süre sonra yenilgiye dönüşüyor. Güneydoğu Anadolu'da yılanların yok edilmesiyle elde edileceği sanılan yarar, aslında gerçekleşmiyor. Bunun yerine, tarım zararlıları artıp ekinleri telef ediyor. Bu iki örnek de bedelsiz yarar olamayacağım vurguluyor. Ama bundan öte, doğanın nasıl işlediğim bilip anlamadan kurcalamanın bir çeşit "geri tepme" ile sonuçlanabileceğim gösteriyor.
*8) "En Uygun Çözümü Doğa Bulmuştur" İlkesi:*
Değişimin doğada kural olduğunu, en azından Aristo'dan bu yana biliriz. Doğada gördüğümüz her canlı, milyonlarca yıllık bir süreç içinde geçirdiği sayısız uyarlamalarla, mevcut koşullara en uygun şeklini almıştır. Yani, evrimsel değişimlerle çevreye uymuştur. Dolayısıyla, doğaya insan eliyle yapılan her müdahale belli bir risk taşır, îşte doğada yapılacak büyük çaptaki değişikliklerde zarara uğrama olasılığının, yarar sağlama olasıhğından genelde daha yüksek olduğunu söyler bu ilke.
Açıklayalım: Saatinizin içini düşünün. Birbiriyle ilişkili zemberekler. Tüm parçalar birbirleriyle uyumlu. Saatiniz, Bağdat halifeleri zamanından beri, yüzyıllarca süregelmiş bir teknolojik evrimin sonucu ortaya çıkmış oldukça mükemmel bir makinedir. Şimdi de düşünün ki, komşunun haşarı oğlu saatiniz! ele geçirmiş; nasıl yapmışsa arka kapağım da açmış; nasıl çalıştığım anlamak için, elinde koca bir tornavida ile keyifle kurcalıyor. Küçük Teoman'ın bu müdahalesinin, saatinizi daha mükemmelleştirme olasılığı az da olsa mevcut. Ama çok daha büyük bir olasılıkla, küçük yaramazın çabaları saatinizi tamirciye yollayacaktır.
Bu benzetmeyi gerçeğe uygun bulmadınız mı? O zaman şu gerçek örneğe ne dersiniz? Kuşaktan kuşağa aktarılan genetik (kalıtsal) bilgi, her canlıda hücrelerdeki DNA moleküllerinde bulunur. Çemobil'den çıkıp da, örneğin içtiğiniz çay ile vücudunuza giren radyasyon (ışınlama), DNA molekülünün yapısında değişiklik yapma özelliğine sahiptir. Aldığınız radyasyonun dozu arttıkça, çocuklarınıza aktaracağınız DNA moleküllerinde değişiklik olma olasılığı da artar. Evet, alınan radyasyonun, küçük Teoman'ın torna vidası hesabı, yararlı bir mutasyona (kalıtsal de-ğişime) yol açması olasılığı da elbette vardır. Ama bu mutasyonun zararlı olma olasılığı çok daha yüksektir. Tüm özellikleriniz! belirleyen ve sağlam bir şekilde çocuklarınıza aktarmayı amaçladığınız DNA molekülleriniz, hiç şüphesiz ki kolunuzdaki saatten çok daha mükemmel bir yapıdadır. DNA molekülünüz, uzun bir evrimsel süreç boyunca doğa ta-rafından, nesilden nesle çok küçük değişimlerle sizi doğaya en uyumlu hale getirmiştir.
Aynı fikri buğday bilmecesine de uygulayabiliriz. Meksika koşulları-na göre geliştirilmiş çıtkırıldım süper buğday çeşidi, Anadolu'daki buğday hastalıklarına yenik düşmüştü. Bu hastalığın üstesinden gelebilmek için, Anadolu'nun koşullarına evrimsel uyum yapmış, dolayısıyla sarı paşa dayanıklı buğday çeşitleri ıslah programma alındı. Yüksek verimli yeni çeşitler işte bunlardan elde edildi.
*9) Kültürel Evrim ve Geleneksel Ekolojiye Saygı ilkesi:*
Doğadaki canlıların evrim yoluyla mevcut koşullara en uygun biyolojik özellikleri edindiklerim gördük. Bir de insanların nesiller boyunca kendi deneyimleriyle geliştirdikleri uyumlar vardır. Bunlar da ekolojik uyumdur, ama biyolojik evrimle değil de, kültürel evrimle ortaya çıkmıştır. Böyle uyumlara halk tebabetinden, geleneksel yemek çeşitlerine kadar çeşitli adetlerde rastlarız. Güney ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun geleneksel yemeklerinden çiğ köfteyi örnek yerelim. Çiğ köfte yapılırken yağsız ve çok ince çekilmiş et, ince bulgur, bol baharat ve sarımsakla uzun zaman dövülür. Sarımsakta çeşitli parazitlere karşı etkili olan doğal maddeler mevcut. Sarımsağın, çiğ köfte ve pastırmadaki parazitleri öldürdüğünü Türk bilimcileri araştırmalarla dünyaya kanıtladılar (Dr. Fuad Şahin'den). Bilimcilerin yeni keşfettiği bu çözümü, Anadolu balkının asırlar önce sınama-yanılma yoluyla bulması, ekolojik uyumun güzel bir örneğidir.
Yemeklerden söz açılmışken soralım: Fasulye pilavla niye iyi gider? Fasulye-pilav bir arada, hayvansal proteinin kıt olduğu durumlarda, vücudun temel protein ihtiyacım en iyi şekilde karşılayacak, birbirlerinin eksikliklerim giderecek şekilde iş görür.
Gene geleneksel yemeklerimizden yoğurtlu pilav, sütlaç ve aşure, değişik protein parçacıklarım (amino asitleri) vücudun ihtiyacım en iyi karşılayacak şekilde bir araya getirirler.
Beslenme açısıtıdan bu kadar sağlıklı yemek çeşitlerinin, kuşaklar boyunca kültürel olarak gelişmesi bir tek bizim toplumumuza özgü değildir elbette. Güney Amerika yerlilerinin mısır ve fasulyeyi, Hintlilerin mercimek ve pirinci bir araya getiren yemekleri gibi ömeklere dünyanın dört bucağında rastlıyoruz.
Kültürel evrim, sadece yemek konusunda olmuyor tabiî. Avcının, balıkçının, eczacının, tarımcının kuşaklar boyu biriken deneyimlerle en uyumlu yaklaşımları bulması da kültürel evrim kapsamma girer. Örneğin, dağlık arazide erozyona neden olmadan tanm yapabilmek için teraslar kullanırız. Bu teraslama yöntemini Alman mühendisler ya da ABD'li bilimciler mi keşfetmiş dersiniz?
Tarımda teraslama yöntemim, M.Ö. 1000 -3000 arasında dünyanın en az üç yerinde birden, başta Doğu Akdeniz olmak üzere. Güney. Amerika ve Filipinler'de görüyoruz. Eski toplumların her yaptığım elbette yüceltemeyiz. Ama bilimsel olarak henüz kamtlanmayan şeylerin yok sayıldığı bu bilim-teknik çağın-da, ekoloji bize eski kuşakların doğa bilgisine saygı göstermeyi öğütler.
*10) Doğa ile Birlikte Gitmek ilkesi:*
Nasreddin Hoca'nın çok ters bir kaynanası varmış. Bir gün çayda boğulmuş. Herkes kadıncağızı çayın alt taraflannda ararken. Hoca çayın üst kısmına yönelmiş. _"Aman Hoca, nereye gidiyorsun?"_diyenlere. Hoca: _"Siz bilmezsiniz, rahmetli her şeyi ters yapardı."_demiş. Günümüz sanayi toplumlarında da, Hoca'nın kaynanası misali, doğaya aykırı tutumlara çok sık rastlanmakta. Kısmen doğaya yabancılaşmanın bir sonucu bu. Kısmen de 18. yüzyıldan bu yana Batı bilimciliğinin "doğaya egemen olma" tutkusu ile ilgili olarak ortaya çıkıyor. Doğu felsefelerinde ise, örneğin Taoizm'de, doğa ile birlikte gitme ya da doğa ile birlikte olma, yaygın ve temel bir kavram.
Bu ilke, ekoloji ve çevre bilimlerinde değişik şekillerde ortaya çıkıyor. Batı Avrupa ve ABD'de birkaç yıl öncesine kadar ekmeklik buğday, içinde neredeyse hiçbir besin değeri bırakılmamacasına arıtılır; vitamin, demir gibi bazı besleyici maddeler sonradan una eklenirdi. Oysa şimdi biraz genel kültürü ve ekoloji bilgisi olan Amerikalı, bu süngerimsi, aşırı rafine beyaz ekmekleri değil, kepeği çıkartılmamış buğdaydan, çavdardan yapılmış ekmekleri tercih ediyor. Çünkü, doğal maddelerin besleyici değerinin, kimyasal ekmeklerden nasıl olsa daha üstün olduğunun artık farkında.
Şimdi de peyzaj mimarisinden bir örnek yerelim: ABD'nin otoyolları hiçbir engebeye taviz vermeden, dümdüz, dosdoğru gider. Oysa, ingiltere'nin otoyolları genellikle, coğrafi çevreye uygun bir şekilde kıvrılıp dolanarak gider, İskoçyalı peyzaj mimarı lan McHarg'ın belirttiği gibi, doğaya uygun otoyol yapımında, kırsal alanların tarihi değerleri, orman, dinlenme alanları hesaba katılır. Yüksek kaliteli tarım toprakları otomobil ilahına kurban edilmez.
Üstat McHarg, eğer Çukurova'ya gelip de, en güzel toprakların yollar ve sanayi alanlarıyla kaplandığım, kalan toprağın üretimim arttırmak için de ne denli sanayi gübresi ve tarım ilacı kullanıldığım görseydi, herhalde çok şaşardı.
Doğa ile birlikte gitmek ilkesi tarım konularında sık sık karşımıza çıkıyor. Örneğin, tarım zararlılarmın kendi doğal düşmanları yoluyla de-netiminde olduğu gibi. Oysa aşın böcek ilacı kullanımıyla, zararlıların yanında yararlı böcekler de ölünce basımız derde giriyor. Benzer şekilde doğal yöntemlerle, örneğin baklagiller ekimi yoluyla, toprağın azotunu artırmak mümkün. Oysa aşın kimyasal gübre kullanımı, bir zaman sonra toprağı yakıyor. Daha teknik deyimiyle, bu kimyasallar, azotun biyolojik olarak tespit edilme işleminde rol oynayan bakterilerin işlevlerin! engelliyor. Dolayısıyla toprağın doğal gübre üretme potansiyelini bilip kullanmak varken, tüm güvenini kimyasal gübrelere bağlayıp toprağım yakan tarımcının, Nasreddin Hoca'nın suyun akışına bile ters giden kay-nanasından farkı var mı?
Ekoloji kurallarımız şimdilik bu kadar. Bu kuralları ilerideki bölümlerde daha ayrıntılı olarak nasıl olsa ele alacağız. Şimdilik, yukarıda saydığımız ilkelerin aslında birbirleriyle ilişkili olduklarım belirtmekle yetinelim. Bunun da nedeni, doğanın kendi kendini denetleyen bir bütün olmasıyla ilgilidir, insanın ileriyi görmeden, bilinçsizce çevresinde yaptığı değişiklikler, bu bütünün çeşitli dengelerim bozuyor. Oysa, doğaya aykırı değil, doğayla birlikte ya da doğanın suyuna gitmek de mümkün. Örneğin, tarım ürünlerim ıslah ederek besin üretimim de artırmak olası. Tabi bunu yaparken, bedelsiz yarar olamayacağım hatırda tutmak şartıyla. Doğanın geri tepmesi olasılığını da hesaba katarak temkinli olmak gerek.
Aslında söz ettiğimiz tüm ilkeler, doğada yapacağımız değişikliklerin hiç beklenmedik sonuçları olabileceği ihtimalini göz önünde tutarak, daha baştan tedbirli davranmamız yönünde bizi uyarır. Belki de temkin fikri onun için atasözlerinde bu derece yaygındır. Örneğin:
_"îşini kış tut da yaz çıkarsa bahtına"_ atasözü, doğada yapacağımız köklü değişikliklerde hep hatırlamamız gereken bir düsturdur.
Yoksa tedbirsizlik sonucu:
_"Baba eder, oğul öder."_
Durumu fark ettiğimizde iş işten geçmiş olabilir:
*"Balık, ağa girdikten sonra aklı başına gelir."*
Doğaya zarar verdikten sonra yapılan zaran telafi edemememiz ihtimali vardır:
_"Atılan ok geri dönmez."_
Bazen de geçmişten ders alıp doğayı değiştirirken daha dikkatli oluruz:
_"Sütten ağzı yanan yoğurdu üfleyerek yer."_
Yine atasözleriyle özetleyecek olursak, doğayla ilişkilerimizde bize "turp ektim, şalgam çıktı" gibi gelebilir ama aslında "ne ekersek onu biçeriz"...
Dr. Mine KIŞLALIOĞLU-Dr. Fikret BERKES

----------


## anau

Yılanları öldürmeyin!







Yılanları öldürmeyin!


Bağ, bahçe, tarla işlerinin başladığı bugünlerde yılanlarla sıkça karşılaşılıyor. Yılanlarla karşılaştığımızda ya korkup kaçıyoruz, ya da onları öldürüyoruz. Uzmanlar, daha sağlıklı bir çevre için yılanların öldürülmemesi, dostane ilişki içinde bulunulması gerektiğini ifade ediyorlar. 

 
Bağ, bahçe, tarla işlerinin başladığı bugünlerde yılanlarla sıkça karşılaşılıyor. Yılanlarla karşılaştığımızda ya korkup kaçıyoruz, ya da onları öldürüyoruz.
Türkiye Herpetoloji Derneği Başkanı, Adnan Menderes Üniversitesi Biyoloji Bölümü Öğretim Üyesi Prof. Dr. Kurtuluş Olgun, yılanların besin zinciri içinde önemli yer tuttuğunu belirterek, daha sağlıklı bir çevre için yılanların öldürülmemesi, dostane ilişki içinde bulunulması gerektiğini söyledi.
Prof. Dr. Olgun, havaların ısınmasıyla birlikte kış uykusundan kalkan hayvanların da doğada görülmeye başladığını belirtti. 
Kış uykusundan uyanan ve en çok korkulan hayvanlar arasında yılanların bulunduğunu ifade eden Olgun, dünyada yaklaşık 3 bin 400 yılan türü olduğunu, bunlardan 56'sının Türkiye'de yaşadığını kaydetti.
İnsanoğlunun yılanlara hiçbir zaman dost olarak yaklaşmadığını, öldürmeye, zarar vermeye kalkıştığını belirten Prof. Dr. Olgun, yılanların besin zinciri içinde önemli bir yer tuttuğunu ve yaşadıkları bölgelerde insanlara zarar değil fayda sağladığını vurguladı.
Prof. Dr. Olgun, yılanların aslında insanlardan korktuklarını ve karşılaştıklarında da uzaklaştıklarını anlattı.
Prof. Dr. Olgun şöyle devam etti:
*"Bağ, bahçe, tarla işlerinin başladığı bugünlerde yılanlarla sıkça karşılaşılabilir. Yapılması gereken onları rahatsız etmemek, hatta görmezlikten gelmek. Tarlalara zarar veren farelerin ve diğer kemiricilerin yok edilmesini sağlayan yılanların öldürülmesi doğru değil. Daha fazla ürün elde etmek, daha sağlıklı bir çevre için yılanların öldürülmemesi, dostane ilişki içinde bulunulması gerekiyor.”*

----------

